# Has anyone used this with ONR



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

I, like most people, use B&Q Grout Sponges for my ONR washing.

But browsing on the Elite Car Care site last night I noticed this.....

http://www.elitecarcare.co.uk/optimum-opti-mitt-wash-mitt.php?manufacturers_id=55

Has anyone used this with ONR and if so, is it that much better than the grout sponges or not ?

I am planning to use ONR a hell of a lot more now, so I want the best washing tools possible for ONR and I am happy to spend the extra money on it if its that little bit better.

Many thanks


----------



## Scotty B (Jul 1, 2009)

Looks ideal but the sheer cost against the grout sponges means a no from me.

Drop it once and it's game over.


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

Scotty B said:


> Looks ideal but the sheer cost against the grout sponges means a no from me.
> 
> Drop it once and it's game over.


got to agree with that.


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Hi Mark

I'm finding myself using ONR more regularly for quick maintenance 20min car washes, and have been using the B&Q grout sponges in the past.

A couple of years ago I decided to purchase the Zymol Sponge, and the difference is startling, the zymol sponge transports so much more ONR solution to the car, and it rinses free from dirt so easily.

It is worth the extra cost over the grout sponges imho - and still looks and performs like brand new two years later (no sponge stiffness or deterioration etc). At £6, I would at least try out the zymol sponge before buying the more expensive £11 opti-mitt.

Every little helps. :thumb:


----------



## NornIron (May 12, 2007)

The Opti-Mitt looks suspiciously like a Schmitt... from a personal perspective a grout sponge is sooo much easier to work with than a Schmitt!


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

I'm not so sure about the colour of dark grey on the sponge, especially when using ONR.

A lighter colour sponge would surely highlight the dirt coming off the car.

I guess the big advantage of the Opti-mitt is your hand fits in it, so it is virtually drop proof!


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

I like the idea but the cost puts me off, 4 grout sponges are 4 quid and last me ages.


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

Tips said:


> Hi Mark
> 
> I'm finding myself using ONR more regularly for quick maintenance 20min car washes, and have been using the B&Q grout sponges in the past.
> 
> ...


+1 for Zymol sponges - works perfectly with ONR

I've got ONR v3 (2012) on it's way from the states - supposed to be even slicker than V1 or V2 and seems to build up protection the more you use it... the car becomes easier to clean as it leaves more protection behind every wash.

T


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

I use this with ONR.

http://www.elitecarcare.co.uk/dodo-juice-supernatural-wash-sponge.php?manufacturers_id=47


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Looks the same as the DJ SN sponge I use :thumb:


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

DMH-01 said:


> Looks the same as the DJ SN sponge I use :thumb:


Aye thats what it is


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

tosh said:


> I've got ONR v3 (2012) on it's way from the states - supposed to be even slicker than V1 or V2 and seems to build up protection the more you use it... the car becomes easier to clean as it leaves more protection behind every wash.


Ruddy hell - ONR V2 was glossy, can't wait to see the finish that V3 can produce.


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

Tips said:


> Ruddy hell - ONR V2 was glossy, can't wait to see the finish that V3 can produce.


There is a thread from Scottwax on Autopia regarding it's performance - it certainly seems like a step up.

I know what you mean about glossy - maybe the new version will have more longevity?


----------



## umi000 (Jan 14, 2011)

Here's a good review on the Opti-Mitt, including a comparison with the Schmitt (and yes, there were differences):

Review: Optimum Opti-Mitt


----------

